

News:Google.com is down and giving server unavailable message in Inda - vishaaall


======
whackNhack
Do a whois, you will find some whacky stuff...

GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM
GOOGLE.COM.ZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM
GOOGLE.COM.ZNAET.PRODOMEN.COM GOOGLE.COM.YUCEKIRBAC.COM
GOOGLE.COM.YUCEHOCA.COM
GOOGLE.COM.WORDT.DOOR.VEEL.WHTERS.GEBRUIKT.SERVERTJE.NET GOOGLE.COM.VN
GOOGLE.COM.VABDAYOFF.COM GOOGLE.COM.UY GOOGLE.COM.UA GOOGLE.COM.TW
GOOGLE.COM.TR GOOGLE.COM.SUCKS.FIND.CRACKZ.WITH.SEARCH.GULLI.COM
GOOGLE.COM.SPROSIUYANDEKSA.RU GOOGLE.COM.SOUTHBEACHNEEDLEARTISTRY.COM
GOOGLE.COM.SHQIPERIA.COM GOOGLE.COM.SERVES.PR0N.FOR.ALLIYAH.NET
GOOGLE.COM.SAYS.IWANNATSAHEYLUWITHNINAT.COM GOOGLE.COM.SA
GOOGLE.COM.REJSCRAP.COM GOOGLE.COM.PE GOOGLE.COM.PAVLINOFF-55-11-44.COM
GOOGLE.COM.MX GOOGLE.COM.LASERPIPE.COM
GOOGLE.COM.IS.NOT.HOSTED.BY.ACTIVEDOMAINDNS.NET
GOOGLE.COM.IS.HOSTED.ON.PROFITHOSTING.NET GOOGLE.COM.IS.APPROVED.BY.NUMEA.COM
GOOGLE.COM.HK GOOGLE.COM.HICHINA.COM
GOOGLE.COM.HAS.LESS.FREE.PORN.IN.ITS.SEARCH.ENGINE.THAN.SECZY.COM
GOOGLE.COM.ESJUEGOS.NET GOOGLE.COM.DO GOOGLE.COM.CO GOOGLE.COM.CN
GOOGLE.COM.BR GOOGLE.COM.BITERMANSOLUTIONS.COM GOOGLE.COM.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
GOOGLE.COM.AU GOOGLE.COM.AR GOOGLE.COM.AFRICANBATS.ORG GOOGLE.COM

